# Rod repair by tomorrow?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Everyone, 

Just found out that my Shimano Trevala with a chipped mid-rod eye. I would like to be able to fish this rod on Sunday. Is there anyone here who could, or knows of someone who could, make this repair by tomorrow evening?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Pensacola, in East Hill


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

if it comes down to it buy a guide and thread wrap it rough on top of electrical tape and dont flexcoat and it will do fine then get it fixed properly later for that matter just use electrical tape on top of electrical tape if u are not useing to much drag pressure it will be fine i dont know those rods i have done it with king rods and never had a problem


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Duct Tape Buddy, it is all you need.


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

If you were in crestview I could have it by morning


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome home Vince, you a few days early eh?

Hope you get that rod RS ready in time! Never heard bout the tape idea before, sounds like a disaster to me....get it repaired and don't try to jerry rig the dang thing I say!

Jimmy


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

weedline gave you good advice.

Rod and Reel depot in Pensacola or Broxon's in Navarre might be able to hook you up.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Duct Tape Buddy, it is all you need.



I'd agree. keep an eye on it though and replace as the tape frays.

Jim


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tape is for the trip. It will finish the fishing trip, but you surely want to fix it in the end. 
You don't want all the snapper to get caught and none left for you all because of an eye on a rod. The red snapper will be no more after two more weeks. Only our kids will read about the elusive red snapper there once was.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

Get in touch with pompano joe or tiderider..or call broxsons outdoors in Navarre. .between those three it will get fixed..doubt it will have proper cure time though


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I think I'll figure something out for tomorrow and then get a proper fix when I have a little more time. Good luck to everyone who is fishing the federal snapper opener tomorrow!


----------

